# Wild goldfish...!



## lulu

I was wondering if anyone could tell me where goldfish are to be found in the wild?


----------



## fishboy

they are mutant versions of the golden carp and other carps which people bred to create cool body styles and colors. This breeding began in china and japan so you could say that were the are from but they are a mostly domesticated fish kept in ponds and aquariums world wide


----------



## blb

China started keeping goldfish over 1500 years ago. You can't find goldfish in the wild anymore, lol. They have been breed and breed to the sizes they are now.


----------



## Fishfirst

Actually they are found here in wisconsin, but are exotics to the state... you can actually find wild populations in the lakes here, as I'm sure is the case in many many states. Thats why it is very important to not let fish go in the wild. Thats exactly why we have laws against it. And thats exactly why some fish are banned from the aquarium trade...


----------



## fish_doc

The normal variety goldfish that live in a water garden can grow up to twelve inches long. Smaller goldfish that you might keep in a house aquarium are called ‘fancy’ goldfish because they are smaller. China is home to the goldfish with a few varieties originating from parts of Siberia. Some of the first notations of goldfish are seen in China around the years 960 through 1250. Goldfish love to live in slow moving waters, or water that doesn’t move at all such as a pond. Goldfish in the wild will live off of aquatic vegetation, which is generally very abundant and where the environmental temperatures will vary between fifty degrees Fahrenheit and up to ninety degrees Fahrenheit. Goldfish received their name because of their original colors of gold, bronze and brown colors which have evolved into the different colors that you might find today where some actually appear as orange colored. The orange colored goldfish that you find in so many aquariums and in water gardens are actually varieties of the original brownish and gold colored fish that originated in China. When raising goldfish in an aquarium or in a water garden where aquatic vegetation is not prevalent, goldfish will live off of many types of commercial food as long as it has vegetables as an ingredient as this is what goldfish need to survive. It is often thought that goldfish do not have teeth but in reality they do, their teeth are actually far back and in their throat where they will bite and chew as needed. A few of the most popular goldfish varieties include the celestial, the lionhead, the pearlscale, the butterfly moor, the red cap, the veiltail and the bubble eye and still more varieties include the London shubunkin, the comet, the fantail the oranda and the Bristol subunkin. As you can see this list does not include all the different varieties of goldfish but there are a great number of types. Are you concerned about the way that your goldfish seem to float at the bottom of your water garden during the colder winter months? Don’t worry this is because the cold lowers their metabolism and this is how they are to survive the colder months. It is best to bring your goldfish in to an indoor aquarium for the harshest winter conditions. In the warmer year round temperature areas, goldfish can stay outdoors in the garden pond all winter long without worry of losing any fish. 

http://www.pondweb.com/content/view/29/2


----------

